# Xbox: Game On - 9:30AM PDT on June 9th



## Justin (May 28, 2014)

[e3countdown]iso2014-06-09T09:30:00[/e3countdown]

Discuss Microsoft's E3 event titled Xbox: Game On at 9:30AM PDT on June 9th, with a pre-show at 9:00AM PDT!




			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> During the briefing, you’ll be treated to everything from in-depth looks at previously announced games to trailers for our unannounced games coming in 2014 and beyond.



Watch here: http://www.xbox.com/en-US/e3


----------



## Cyan507 (May 28, 2014)

I dunno, I'm excited for this year but not for the things I should be most excited about. I'm a Halo fanatic but Halo 4 was such a poor job and the unveiling of Halo 5 earlier this month has left me kind of concerned as to where the franchise is going. 343 need to really pull it out of the hat this year.


----------



## Radagast (May 29, 2014)

True but Halo 4 had potential... I don't plan to get Halo 5 but I'm intrigued by it, and since they came out with a cheaper non-kinect Xbone, I'm more likely to possibly consider maybe getting it someday


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 2, 2014)

Radagast said:


> True but Halo 4 had potential... I don't plan to get Halo 5 but I'm intrigued by it, and since they came out with a cheaper non-kinect Xbone, I'm more likely to possibly consider maybe getting it someday



Halo 4 had heaps on potential but it was pissed away. With Marty O' Donnell gone from Bungie I hope 343 hire him so they can make the next Halo at least SOUND decent. I'm not sure about Halo 5 yet, the box art has me worried...


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2014)

Just over 16 hours to go! This thread is now stickied as its the first event tomorrow.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm telling you this thread is going to get even stickier if the presentation delivers.


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I'm telling you this thread is going to get even stickier if the presentation delivers.



Well, it won't deliver, so we don't have to worry about that. 

Besides, we've got plenty of water coolers around to handle it.


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Well, it won't deliver, so we don't have to worry about that.
> 
> Besides, we've got plenty of water coolers around to handle it.



watch it, e3 is notorious for surprises, for all you know Nintendo might not deliver


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2014)

Cyan507 said:


> watch it, e3 is notorious for surprises, for all you know Nintendo might not deliver



I'd agree with that as well. 

Always prepare for massive disappointment. #1 rule of E3.


----------



## Witch (Jun 9, 2014)

In Spain it is at 6:30 p.m 
I don`t have xbox and much would have to announce that I bought it 

I hope other events, such as EA, Sims 4, I wonder what else you can offer this game to impress.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Well, it won't deliver, so we don't have to worry about that.
> 
> Besides, we've got plenty of water coolers around to handle it.



Mmm watercoolers. 

@Cyan: Pretty sure it could be Miyamoto playing paddycake with Reggie for all we care and then 10 seconds of ORAS, it would still be deemed the best because POKEMON.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

Plus a classic one liner from Reggie. Oh the possibilities.


----------



## de-carabas (Jun 9, 2014)

What are people hoping to come out of this conference with? I don't follow much Microsoft stuff in general...

Would they simply announce next gen exclusives? 

I'm a little bummed Xbox is the one to start, to be honest.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

Well I haven't read into at all but expecting Halo 5 and maybe some info on the live action series. Probably going to see some more of their new ip's, Quantum Break etc. They are trying to win back their respect so hopefully there isn't too much kinect or dancing to chew up time.

If anything, they just need to pull out some surprises. Fable 5 (none of that kinect) would be amazing, but we would be lucky to just get concept art or even a 'yeah we are doing something legit now". That is what I would love because even though the series gets a lot of stick, I, II and III were all amazeballs.

Cross-platforms, and god hopefully we don't just get 20 minutes of CoD. Rockstar coming out with something would just blow my mind but they don't usually pull out the big guns for e3. They do their own thing. But again, microsoft might try to buy back respect by getting a big publisher in on their show (i can dream, right?).


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

"first look at call of duty on---" nope goodnight.

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey we heard u liked ubisoft so we giving you ubisoft during your microsoft so you can enjoy ubisoft while you don't enjoy microsoft

oh and yay for assassins creed with 110% more twitchy severed heads than ever before


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 9, 2014)

I lost hope for Ubisoft after looking at some embarrassing videos of Watch Dogs



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idA9BEA4Hxs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnwVvAviNVk


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition was pretty but ergh more filler crap now.

YOOOOOOUUUUUUUUU

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol worth it just for that dead rising ad. And woo dance central. This is definitely why we tune in for e3 every year.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

Halo 1-4 HD remakes?


----------



## Grawr (Jun 9, 2014)

Did anybody see that game "Inside" ?!

Whaaat was going on there? It looked beautiful. 

I'm incredibly impressed with Microsoft's conference so far. I don't have any plans on getting an Xbox One, really, and I wasn't expecting to care about their new releases - but I'm impressed.

That other game, Sunset ... something... Overdrive? That game looked like a ton of fun too.


----------



## Disy (Jun 9, 2014)

Grawr said:


> Did anybody see that game "Inside" ?!
> 
> Whaaat was going on there? It looked beautiful.
> 
> ...


I agree with you lol I'm not a total fan of the Xbox, but watching the conference I saw some pretty nice games


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 9, 2014)

Disy said:


> I agree with you lol I'm not a total fan of the Xbox, but watching the conference I saw some pretty nice games



Inside and the Blind Forest one both look gorgeous, and I'm so glad there will be so many indie games 

But the main event:

Halo 5. I was kind of disappointed with the presentation. We got yet another vague trailer but good golly the Arbiter is back <3 and the fact that they remastered Halo 2 along with a Halo 5 beta goes to show that 343 are actually listening to the fans now. Though the Nightfall announcement was cool, still nothing on the Spielberg front....now I'm really worried about the project. It was just "Hi, we did this, bye." I would have preferred to see quite a bit more..but oh well. Next year will have playable Halo 5 so I needn't worry


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2014)

Witcher looks amazing!! Is it Xbox One exclusive?


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope they don't overprice the collection otherwise it's going to be a pain getting the halo 2 remastered if you already invested in CE anniversary. Need a stand alone copy hmm.

Witcher is cross platform you knucklehead!


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 9, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I hope they don't overprice the collection otherwise it's going to be a pain getting the halo 2 remastered if you already invested in CE anniversary. Need a stand alone copy hmm.
> 
> Witcher is cross platform you knucklehead!



I think it's normal retail price? I may be wrong here though...but for what you get I'd say it's fair game


----------



## pengutango (Jun 9, 2014)

Cyan507 said:


> I think it's normal retail price? I may be wrong here though...but for what you get I'd say it's fair game



Yeah, I've heard that it's going to the regular retail value of $60.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah woah, that is more than fair. Over here I still see Halo 4 at full price so it had me a little cautious aha.


----------



## pengutango (Jun 9, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Yeah woah, that is more than fair. Over here I still see Halo 4 at full price so it had me a little cautious aha.



Yep.  I personally have no interest in the Halo series, but it's a great price and chance for people who wanna get into the series, or who simply wanna play the updated versions of them.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 10, 2014)

I think it's just the halo universe that makes it worth playing. Universe first, shooter second.

Ori and the blind forest was a nice surprise. That owl gave me chills. $499 still too much. lol.



Spoiler: 2spooky


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 10, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> I think it's just the halo universe that makes it worth playing. Universe first, shooter second.
> 
> Ori and the blind forest was a nice surprise. That owl gave me chills. $499 still too much. lol.
> 
> ...



Yeah, for anyone here who hasn't played Halo but loves storytelling in gaming, I'd highly recommend playing the first four Halo games (CE, 2, 3 and Reach) as they are a testament to how resourceful and creative game devs can be when constructing narrative.


----------



## unravel (Jun 12, 2014)

DC: SPOTLIGHT





Well Just Dance is better than this.


----------

